# Tandem BMX



## krate-mayhem (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all here is a picture of us having fun on my 70s Gary Littlejohn Tandem Sidehack project.





the gang by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 24, 2012)

*Glj*

Hack project looking for more parts



moto mags by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## RyanPartridge (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice project! 

I just finished a Littlejohn 26" and I'd like to find a pit bike frame/fork to build.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Nov 2, 2012)

*bmx*

I saw your bike it looks great.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Nov 3, 2012)

krate-mayhem said:


> I saw your bike it looks great.




Thanks man!


----------



## macr0w (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow!!!

Tandem Sidehack?!?!?!

That is too awesome.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

I like it, WE ride!


----------



## zarmed003 (Oct 31, 2013)

your bike 
it looks great.


----------



## mcraasch (Jan 21, 2015)

sweet ride, fragile mags tho....


----------

